# HTC evo 3D(GSM) (installation aborted) Custom rom problem.



## JCLEE (May 21, 2013)

Hey, anyone have an idea how to fix this problem what i got, I have HTC Evo 3D GSM OS 2.3.5, Sense 3.5 and Mikrunny Rom installed also flashed newest Radio 2 month ago and updated Mikrunny to the newest 2 months ago and i updated it because i cannot install any other GSM rom it says installation aborted when i try to flash any other GSM Rom, i have tried 2.3.5 And over 4.0 Roms it cannot be flashed even 4.0 with sense 3.5 

I Have tried everything, flashed any rom with old and new radio and i also made factory reset and Clear dalvik cache ... almost tutorial i done with.


----------

